# "brewer For A Day" Breweries?



## isaidc (10/7/10)

Hi,

I'm looking for breweries around Australia that do the "brewer for a day" thing. I know Bright Brewery in Victoria do it, where you can do a hands-on day of brewing.

Cheers!

Thanks


----------



## Jaffa (14/7/10)

Hi,

The Beer Factory (www.thebeerfactory.com.au) and The Beer Shed (www.thebeershed.com.au) in the west and south-west of Sydney are not actual breweries but have on-site brewing facilities.

Cheers.


----------



## Mobbee007 (14/7/10)

there's one in Wollongong called ubrewit but as far as I know it's all extract as is thebeershed at Leumeah. I've used the beer shed and hands down they do the best ginger beer and the Duvel clone is great if you want a Kwak clone ( no affiliation etc etc)


----------



## Jim_Levet (15/7/10)

Have you tried actually contacting the breweries in your area?
I think Paddy's in Sydney might do it depending on the mood of the brewer on the day you speak to him.
Worth ringing around a bit.
James


----------



## MPH (15/7/10)

In Melbourne there's a place called Barleycorn Brewers in Oakleigh South.

http://www.barleycornbrewers.com.au/html/s01_home/home.asp


----------



## komodo (15/7/10)

Is barley corn still open. I saw it advertised as business forsale recently adn their website wasnt working a few weeks back


----------



## jakub76 (15/7/10)

Are you looking for an onsite brew-your-own extract kind of thing OR a real, brewmaster in a commercial brewery experience/gift-voucher type of thing? I haven't heard of the latter but it could be a great opportunity. Perfect xmas present for most of the people on here...


----------



## MPH (22/7/10)

Komodo said:


> Is barley corn still open. I saw it advertised as business forsale recently adn their website wasnt working a few weeks back




Late reply...

Not sure. Website was fine when I checked it. Just googled it and the business is indeed for sale. Could be they're selling but open for business in the meantime?


----------

